# Original hand grips



## cherie (Aug 24, 2012)

What it recommended for cleaning old original hand grips?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2012)

I use "simple green" and an old toothbrush.....


----------



## spoker (Aug 24, 2012)

*grip cleaning*

i use an sos pad and do the grooves with my finger nail,depending on how well they come out or if i want to change color i spray them with vynil dye(better known as vynil paint)dont know if i spelled it right or not,AJ


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2012)

If Simple green doesn't do the trick, wipe goop hand cleaner straight from the can on a dry grip, cover completely an let sit overnight.


----------



## vincev (Aug 24, 2012)

When they are white I soak them in Clorox for a day or two then scrub with a brush.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Aug 26, 2012)

*Try the bald man*

I use the Magic Eraser stuff you get in the store, produced by the Mr. Clean company. That stuff works fantastic. If that doesn't work, soak them in vinegar and lemon juice for the night and then use some Spray Cleaner and they'll clean right up!!!
-judd


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Aug 26, 2012)

*Bleach White*

I love me some BLEACH WHITE. Works the best for grips and tires.


----------



## dosbo56 (Sep 27, 2012)

I was looking for threads to get white grips off an old Schwinn I'm re-doing. I couldn't find much, so I heated water to almost boiling, dipped the bar and grip in for a while. The grips twisted and slid right off. Threw the grips in the hot water and let them soak a couple hours. Cleaned them with Simple Green and a tooth brush, pearly white!......
Dave


----------

